# Energy Take 5 woofers out



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a set of older Energy Take speakers, one Take 1 center and four Take 2 satellites. 
Most of the woofers have stopped working completely. The tweeters work fine and the crossovers seem perfect. Even when hooking directly to the woofer there's nothing, no sound, vibration, it's like I'm not even putting power to it. there's no signs of physical damage to woofers. 

Anyone know why a sheilded woofer would just fail like this with no obvious signs of damage? out of the six woofers only two work, but all the tweeters work fine. :huh:

thanks for any input. 

Also I contacted Energy to see about replacements.... $46 per 3" woofer!!!:hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DENphotog said:


> I have a set of older Energy Take speakers, one Take 1 center and four Take 2 satellites.
> Most of the woofers have stopped working completely. The tweeters work fine and the crossovers seem perfect. Even when hooking directly to the woofer there's nothing, no sound, vibration, it's like I'm not even putting power to it. there's no signs of physical damage to woofers.
> 
> Anyone know why a sheilded woofer would just fail like this with no obvious signs of damage? out of the six woofers only two work, but all the tweeters work fine. :huh:
> ...


Hello,
That is an interesting issue as should the speaker have been damaged by distortion the tweeter is almost always the first to go. Just to make sure, what are your crossover settings for these speakers? With 3 inch drivers, these speakers are tiny. Them being magnetically shielded or not should not make a difference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

the factory crossovers are at 2.9khz for woofer and tweeter, at least that's what their website says. I figured if the woofers were blown there would still be something coming from them, but they're totally dead.


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess you probably meant what they were crossed over on the low side.... sorry. 
I have no idea, they may not have been crossed over at all.
I bought them on CL for super cheap because only a couple of the speakers worked. I figured at best I could fix what was there and at worst I get some cabinets for new stuff.
I'm still amazed that nothing happens when power is put to the woofers but then again, I've never blown a speaker so maybe this is totally normal. haha.


----------

